# Starter "mini jetter"?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OK, this is a cheepy but not as bad as the first one that I bought... that one paid for itself in 2 jobs and was only $230.... died after 10 jobs.

This one looks not too bad for a secondary line.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pressure-Pr...167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3363514b47

I know nothing of the company, and actually looks like something I can build easily. 

Thoughts? Waste of money, or worth trying?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

18 amps. Where are you planning on plugging that thing in?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I would honestly just find a good used power washer and add some hose and a portable reel. I've jetted with my 3500psi 3.5 gpm power washer that I have in my garage to wash the cars. It has a little honda on it and it worked like a champ. I think I gave $80 for it on a garage sale.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> 18 amps. Where are you planning on plugging that thing in?


How did I miss that?! Your right, too heavy for most homes around here!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PPRI said:


> I would honestly just find a good used power washer and add some hose and a portable reel. I've jetted with my 3500psi 3.5 gpm power washer that I have in my garage to wash the cars. It has a little honda on it and it worked like a champ. I think I gave $80 for it on a garage sale.


I always wondered about using one of those as a jetter, but without pulse made me wonder if it would actually work.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That's how I got started jetting and am still jetting with smaller jetters. My first jetter was 4gpm 3500 psi.....pump went out so I went to a 4.5 gpm 3000 psi. Now I'm at 5.5 gpm 4300 psi. All of these I built myself and the pulse feature isn't needed when working with smaller jetters.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

And a pulse valve is $60 online. You don't use pulse except when stuck or navigating a bend. It's hard on the pump.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, pulse I only use when stuck or when I get to a hard clog/problem spot.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> 18 amps. Where are you planning on plugging that thing in?


I'm wondering how the frig it draws 18 amps for just 1500 PSI.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Btw GearJunkie, where'd you get the jetter hose to use with those pressure washers? Just standard jetter hose, or from something else?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tounces said:


> Btw GearJunkie, where'd you get the jetter hose to use with those pressure washers? Just standard jetter hose, or from something else?


Regular jetter hose.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

So something like this - 

http://www.hammacher.com/Product/Default.aspx?sku=84353&promo=Outdoor-Living-Patio&catid=1622

With something like this -

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251660707527?lpid=82&chn=ps

Would work just fine for a kitchen line?

I mean heck if that's the case I can start with at least a mini hydro pretty darn quick.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

That 1/4" hose won't work very well for a kitchen line unless you're going to pull the trap.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Kitchen circuit requires 20 amp by NEC. Whether or not it is however......


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

PPRI said:


> That 1/4" hose won't work very well for a kitchen line unless you're going to pull the trap.


You will want some 1/8" hose and nozzles for small drains :whistling2:


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

PPRI said:


> That 1/4" hose won't work very well for a kitchen line unless you're going to pull the trap.


I assume you mean the cleanout?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Have never once used the pulse feature. Extra vibration is bad on any engine. Never really felt I needed it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Kitchen circuit requires 20 amp by NEC. Whether or not it is however......



Most around here probably aren't, especially in an older home. I suppose the refrigerator outlet would work.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

PPRI said:


> That 1/4" hose won't work very well for a kitchen line unless you're going to pull the trap.



I've never needed a jet in a 2" kitchen line.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I've never needed a jet in a 2" kitchen line.


Really? I love it. I wouldn't say it gets it cleaner but the visual of what comes out of the pipe makes the customer like paying extra


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Kitchen circuit requires 20 amp by NEC. Whether or not it is however......


Yep. Seems like the only time I have to jet a K/S line out here is a house built pre '60s.... so breakers are usually 15 amps... but as always, I've had to jet 1-1/2 PVC as well due to grease, chicken, pasta, rice, veggies.... The way I explain it to customers is "It's like your line is filled with jello. My cable will go right through it, come back and it just sucks right back in.

For a long time I hated the thought of a blow bag, but for those customers who have hardly a pot to pizz in, they appreciat it and give your number out all the time. Sometimes it does take a jetter.. but when the blow bag works, I cable it another 3-5 times depending, and flush it every time. Call backs are what screw you, your name, and any possibility of a repeat customer and possibility of referrals. 

I'll have to look into just a standard electric pressure washer. Good upsell!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Really? I love it. I wouldn't say it gets it cleaner but the visual of what comes out of the pipe makes the customer like paying extra


Exactly! I've never focused on flushing, mostly because of the lower volume rates, but when you pull back more eggshells, coffee grounds and smelly grease than they ever thought was in there, theyre always amazed


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, sometimes it's actually easier to open a line with a jetter.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm surprised no ones mentioned how worthless those electric jetters are. I used to run a ridgid kj-2200 with 1/8" hose on a drop head. As soon as you put a forward nozzle on it, it was pretty much worthless and wouldn't pull worth a darn. I would use the drop head segmented nozzle and bring everything back. But against a full on blockage a cable needed to be run first as it was gutless against a full blockage and only made a mess. 

Eventually I just used the gas cart and run hose inside.

Oh yea! I couldn't even count how many breakers I would trip with the electric jetter. I eventually carried a dryer plug adapter to a 3prong plug which solved that problem, but I needed a 50' 30 amp extension cord


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I'm surprised no ones mentioned how worthless those electric jetters are. I used to run a ridgid kj-2200 with 1/8" hose on a drop head. As soon as you put a forward nozzle on it, it was pretty much worthless and wouldn't pull worth a darn. I would use the drop head segmented nozzle and bring everything back. But against a full on blockage a cable needed to be run first as it was gutless against a full blockage and only made a mess. Eventually I just used the gas cart and run hose inside. Oh yea! I couldn't even count how many breakers I would trip with the electric jetter. I eventually carried a dryer plug adapter to a 3prong plug which solved that problem, but I needed a 50' 30 amp extension cord



Used the brute on 2" yet?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Used the brute on 2" yet?


No! How does it handle? I've only used the 4k psi @ 3.5 gpm gas units and they do great


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I'm surprised no ones mentioned how worthless those electric jetters are. I used to run a ridgid kj-2200 with 1/8" hose on a drop head. As soon as you put a forward nozzle on it, it was pretty much worthless and wouldn't pull worth a darn. I would use the drop head segmented nozzle and bring everything back. But against a full on blockage a cable needed to be run first as it was gutless against a full blockage and only made a mess.
> 
> Eventually I just used the gas cart and run hose inside.
> 
> Oh yea! I couldn't even count how many breakers I would trip with the electric jetter. I eventually carried a dryer plug adapter to a 3prong plug which solved that problem, but I needed a 50' 30 amp extension cord


To be honest with you I'm not sure why you would ever run a jetter hose before at least running a cable once first unless it's maintenance.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tounces said:


> To be honest with you I'm not sure why you would ever run a jetter hose before at least running a cable once first unless it's maintenance.


That's what I'm sayin! :laughing: but I run the jetter first on backed up lines all the time. That's why I have my undersink capture contraption that all but eliminates the mess


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> No! How does it handle? I've only used the 4k psi @ 3.5 gpm gas units and they do great


I've run on full throttle with the 1/8 stainless hose regularly. It pulls like a workhorse. Sometimes have to turn it down to pull it back if it's been thru a couple turns. 

Makes 2" pvc look like you took a pressure washer too it. I guess you kinda just did though...


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> That's why I have my undersink capture contraption that all but eliminates the mess


What's that look like? Is it a wye & bucket


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> What's that look like? Is it a wye & bucket


A santee facing downward with a nipple going into a bucket and the end (my side) has a fernco cap with a 1/2" hole in it so the Jose can slide in and out and allows easier blocking of backwash. Works great


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> A santee facing downward with a nipple going into a bucket and the end (my side) has a fernco cap with a 1/2" hole in it so the Jose can slide in and out and allows easier blocking of backwash. Works great


I was also wondering about that. Great Idea! To connect to the drain, do you use an MIP or fernco?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I was also wondering about that. Great Idea! To connect to the drain, do you use an MIP or fernco?


A fernco so I have enough play to lift and remove the bucket if i need to dump it


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Here it is on an an actual job with a drop cloth underneath.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Here it is on an an actual job with a drop cloth underneath.


Nice setup man! Man, I miss working with ABS, and out here it's only used in trailer homes.. those suck! I'm going to steal that idea! Outside the box,love it!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Why not just cable it...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Why not just cable it...


Well, we have a large population of Hispanic people here in deep deep SoCal and they sure do love kooking and the grease and matzah they use for many dishes can be like trying to snake hard packed clay. Often times I find the whole kitchen run packed tight all the way to he septic tank, so the jetter just works better when compared to a smaller cable

Oh yea! Don't even ask me about the "bathtub cheese" which is exactly what it sounds like. Many times I need to jet the tub too because of that stuff


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

How do you put force on the hose without pushing your guide all over the place? Especially for trying to drop down the T?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tounces said:


> How do you put force on the hose without pushing your guide all over the place? Especially for trying to drop down the T?


I slide the business end of the hose into the assembly first then get the hose dropped into the San Tee and as far in as I can push without flow, connect the fernco then have at it. I've been doing his for years and I blow through kitchen blockages in no time without the mess. I will however note I do not jet every kitchen line. I always consult with the homeowner regarding how often they experience the stoppages, if they say frequently, the jet gets used. If its their first ever or first in a few years ill cable it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I worked in SD county before so I know what you're talking about. One Hispanic restaurant out here, which has been torn down, had a 6" cleanout took two days and a total of 20 man hours to jet out. Just to start I took my lead ladle and removed a pile of solid grease 2' in diameter and 1.5' tall. Jetter kept clogging up because of all the rust in their lines. We got it open, but they got a heavy fine from the city and were closed for months. They didn't use us again. After they opened back up, they were there for about three months before they were red tagged again.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I kinda do something similar for cabling a kitchen, actually.

I set up a guide pipe like that, except with a flexible connection coming out of the T that attaches to the underside of the sink. Just so I can run water while I cable, keeps the cable nice and clean when I pull it back, and lets me know when it's open.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tounces said:


> I kinda do something similar for cabling a kitchen, actually.
> 
> I set up a guide pipe like that, except with a flexible connection coming out of the T that attaches to the underside of the sink. Just so I can run water while I cable, keeps the cable nice and clean when I pull it back, and lets me know when it's open.


Ah yes! The undersink drain contraption. I know gear junkie uses that, too!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Ah yes! The undersink drain contraption. I know gear junkie uses that, too!


Oh yes.....best thing I ever made.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

How did you design yours gear junkie?

I use a 1.5" PVC pipe, with a T near the end, and a 45 after the T(to prevent backflow). At the other end it screws onto the waste arm in the wall. 

At the bottom of the PVC tubular coming down from the sink, I attach a tubular 90, which attaches to 1.5" copper, which attaches to a reducer, which attaches to threading(soldered) which then attaches to a rubber laundry hose, which I run into the T.

Will provide a picture the next time I use it.


----------

